# I found my glasses.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I wore contacts for 2 weeks. I even got good at putting them in because I can't see that well at night. So I had to have them in.
I found my flipping glasses what a relieve. 
Right before school too yay!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool, you look hot in your glasses.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

ij hate doing the idk where i am or where my glasses are shuffel in the morning... happy you found yours. makes life easier when you can see.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

You call yourself an ENTJ? I'm a P, and I always know where my glasses are. Then again, my eyes are probably worse than yours, so I absolutely must have them on hand at all times, unless I'm sleeping.


----------

